# مكتب خدمات عامة في الخبر لمراجعة الدوائر الحكومية



## tjarksa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعلن للاخوة والاخوات الكرام عن استعدادنا لمراجعة الدوائر الحكومية في مدينة الخبر وتشمل خدماتنا 
1-استخراج ترخيص الشركات والمؤسسات والمحلات التجارية بجميع مجالاتها
2-استخراج وتجديد رخص البلدية والغرفة التجارية والسجل التجاري والدفاع المدني
3- استخراج تأشيرات جديدة
4- اصدار وتجديد رخص العمل
5- مراجعة الجوازات (نقل كفالة/ تجديد اقامات/ خروج وعودة)
6- مراجعة المرور (تجديد استمارة السيارات / رخص القيادة / ومتابعة الحوادث)
للاستفسار :*[email protected]*​


----------

